# 2015 VW Beetle Brake light on after changing brake fluid



## mafita2444 (Oct 11, 2014)

I just got the brake fluid changed in my 2015 VW Beetle at PepBoys, and after that, the "Brake" message is my dashboard. However, it only appears for a few seconds when I first start the car in the morning and then goes away, and does not appear anymore until in the morning. Took it back to Pep Boys, but they did not find any problems. The pads are good, and the fluid is OK. Is there a way to make the light go away? Any suggestions as what is causing the issue?


----------



## ipcsolution (Mar 2, 2020)

*pc solution*

Mobile variant of the popular games yandere sim of stealth action, in which a high school girl is controlled by the gamer. Just this heroine's look hides a monster. Blame the pathological envy of a girl she laid eyes to the local handsome, and doesn't want competition in their classmates.


----------



## ipcsolution (Mar 2, 2020)

*pcsolution*

yanderesimulator


----------



## ipcsolution (Mar 2, 2020)

*yandere sim*

yandere simulator download


----------



## ipcsolution (Mar 2, 2020)

*download yandere simulator*

yandere simulator free download


----------



## ipcsolution (Mar 2, 2020)

*yandere*

yandere simulator website


----------



## ipcsolution (Mar 2, 2020)

*yandere simulator website*

Mobile variant of the popular games yandere simulator website of stealth action, in which a high school girl is controlled by the gamer. Just this heroine's look hides a monster. Blame the pathological envy of a girl she laid eyes to the local handsome, and doesn't want competition in their classmates.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2020)

Brake wear indicator?


----------

